# Had a run around on the long lead yesterday!



## Maya Caulfield (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

WOW Vizsla haven.....what beautiful landscape


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

very nice area, y`all must have had a blast and he indeed grew a lot!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't you just love watching them go?
That is a very picturesque background.


----------

